

England Develops a Voracious Appetite for a New Diet - monkeygus
http://www.nytimes.com/2013/03/03/fashion/england-develops-a-voracious-appetite-for-a-new-diet.html?ref=fashion

======
jacques_chester
Intermittent fasting. I do a variant called "Cheat Mode".

Here's how it works, on a biothermodynamic level:

you eat less.

